# my first ever agility trial weekend



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I just got back from the trial. The weather was just about perfect and the trial site was great, except that most of the parking was street parking.

After three days of AKC agility, my boy got two legs in nov standard and one in nov fast. He NQ'd in nov jumpers all three days.

I was ready to give him away cheap when he decided that he had never seen weaves before and didn't like the tire. Good thing he's adorable or he would have had to find his own way home








Other than the weaves, most of his mistakes were my mistakes due to my being a spazz at my first trial and not having the confidence I should have had that he knew what he was doing. You could just see him looking at me like: who is this strange person? His other mistakes were due to a serious case of the "whee factor" from him having such a great time running out in the middle of a park doing fun obstacles causing him to have trouble concentrating. Overall, he did well. He was super fast, never left me, had fun, and, for the most part, really tried.

I clearly need to get my own set of weaves so I can practice them more often, although, part of the problem could be that he usually does 12 and not 6 poles. 

I'm so weird that I even bought a few of the pictures that the photographer took. It's amazing how good they can look in picutres. I may never buy pictures again, but it was our first trial and something that should be remembered.

I can't wait to do this again.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You are NOT weird, I think we all splurge and get the professional photos. Heck I just paid a few weeks ago and I've been doing this for years!



> Quote: I clearly need to get my own set of weaves so I can practice them more often, although, part of the problem could be that he usually does 12 and not 6 poles.


That entire statement is true. The only way to really get fabulous weaving and great entries is to have poles in the yard. A minute of weaving (or less) every day or so is WAY better than just going to a weekly class. 

I also found that my Bretta viewed the look of 6 poles differently than 12. Guess the visual picture was enough she would run past a set of 6 like they were invisible. Having weavepoles at home allowed me to just pull them apart to get a set of 6 at my house and then use the full 12 at class.


----------



## Divvie2004 (May 15, 2009)

The best thing you said was, "I can't wait to do this again." That is what agility is all about. You will do what it takes to improve your training as long as you are looking forward to your next trial.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Elaine, I still buy photos after 3 years of competing! And getting legs at your FIRST TRIAL EVER is amazing and outstanding.

> "I can't wait to do this again."

Heh heh heh <evil chuckle, rubs hands>...another soul lost to Agility Addiction! Buwahahaha...


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats Elaine!!! Sounds like a great time and congrats on those novice legs. And here is my 10 cents... buy those pics when ever you see one you love... I lost my first agility partner to cancer unexpectedly before he was 2.5 and I wish now I had bought every pic.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Lysa, how awful to lose your dog so young! I'm so sorry.

The pics of the boy are posted and here's the link:

http://www.greatdanephotos.com/store/index.php?do=photocart&viewGallery=8982

At our lesson this morning, he weaved like a star. Why couldn't he have done that at the trial? Argh!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice shots - I'd be buying some too! Photo quality varies widely at various trials (at least around here), so when you have good sharp action photos - take 'em!

Lysa, I was very sorry to read your post. I can't even begin to imagine...


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks all.... great photos Elaine, he IS adorable... I always like the jumping ones where they look like they are flying!!


----------

